# Wann ist eine Telefonnummer atomar ?



## Wann ist eine Telefonnumm (8. Jul 2007)

ist eine spalte "Telefonnummer" in einer Datenbank

mit diesem Format atomar ??



Telefonnummer

+49 089  123456
+004 0118  123546
+311  1011  3438294


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jul 2007)

ja




(bei subjektiven Fragen recht witzlos)


----------



## RonnyZ (8. Jul 2007)

ok, wieso witzlos...

ich kann doch hier genauso sagen, eine telefonnummer lässt sich aufteilen in

landesvorwahl, netzworwahl, rufnummer

oder meinst du damit einfach nur, dass man dies ermessungs- bzw anwendugsspezifisch entscheiden sollte ?
?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jul 2007)

genau, man kann es drehen wie man will,
deshalb ist so eine isolierte Frage sinnlos


----------

